# How badly did I mess this up?



## KatieShephard (Oct 23, 2014)

I diluted the rest of the paste I had left from my first LS attempt...for further reference, check here:  http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=49263

I had 334g of paste left and added a total of 1688g water for a 5:1 dilution because I wanted to put this in foaming pumps.  It works in the pump, so that's a win 

The problem is in when I added the EO--grapefruit.  I added the same EO in my first dilution, but never wrote down exactly how much...I know :-(  I read through some old threads here on the forum and decided to go with 3% added for this time around.  Here are the numbers I got... 

paste + H2O + (appx 1-2oz from my old dilution--which I figure is probably minimal, but I'll mention it anyway) = 2079g

2079 x .03 = ~62g EO

Do my numbers look correct?  When I added in my EO, my whole (very lovely and clear) dilution went an orangey color   I put the soap into containers and its very cloudy and looks like some of the EO is even floating at the top.  I added it when the liquid was 111 degrees F.  Also, the weight that I was working with were all of my measurements going into the pot, not coming out...could this have made this much of a difference?  Do I need to just add A LOT less of this particular EO?

Should I toss it?  It feels very super drying now...and didn't before.

Help :sad:


----------



## lsg (Oct 23, 2014)

As you know, oil and water do not mix.  Next time try adding Polysorbate 20 d to the scent or essential oil, first 1:1 ratio.
Here is this from Swiftcraftymonkey

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2009/03/surfactants-fragrancing-clarity.html


----------



## KatieShephard (Oct 23, 2014)

lsg said:


> As you know, oil and water do not mix.  Next time try adding Polysorbate 20 d to the scent or essential oil, first 1:1 ratio.
> Here is this from Swiftcraftymonkey
> 
> http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2009/03/surfactants-fragrancing-clarity.html



Thanks for the link lsg...ill take a look after dinner.  Do you think I should toss it?  Maybe ill let it sit and settle and try to spoon out some of the floating fragrance! LOL. This whole soaping thing is like one big experiment so far


----------



## Susie (Oct 23, 2014)

I add my EO when my diluted soap is very warm.  And I add it at about a 1% rate.(I use the 0.5oz/PPO rate, it is always 1-2 grams within the 1% rate.)  I don't use the % rate on foamer pump dilution rates due to how much just plain water is in there.

You need to be cautious with citrus EOs usage rate.  Err on the side of caution until you know how the soap will turn out.


----------



## Susie (Oct 24, 2014)

Now that I am a it more awake, if you don't have(or want to not use) polysorbate you might be able to save it anyway.  I would mix enough paste back in to get back to a more normal dilution rate.  That should use up some of that EO.  Then pull out what you want to further dilute for a foamer.

I am not saying anything bad about polysorbate, I just don't have any and Katie may not either.


----------



## KatieShephard (Oct 24, 2014)

Susie said:


> Now that I am a it more awake, if you don't have(or want to not use) polysorbate you might be able to save it anyway.  I would mix enough paste back in to get back to a more normal dilution rate.  That should use up some of that EO.  Then pull out what you want to further dilute for a foamer.
> 
> I am not saying anything bad about polysorbate, I just don't have any and Katie may not either.



Two things I don't have...any polysorbate and more paste   Oh well.  It's not the end of the world.  I learned how much EO is appropriate in LS!  And I made the soap...and it worked!  And I know how much dilution I need for foaming soap.  Trying to look at the positives!  

Gonna try to post pics later so maybe someone can learn from my mistake.  Also, I think that the cloudiness floating on the top of my original LS dilution was probably the EO.  Another mystery solved.


----------



## Susie (Oct 25, 2014)

When stuff like that happens to me, I just look at it as a perfect reason to...make more paste!  :angel::evil:

Paste will last a very long time.  It is not like it is going to go to waste.  I just stick mine in a Ziploc bag that is labelled with the date, the contents, and the dilution rate.  I just made a batch of laundry soap paste and dish soap paste to store in case I have to have surgery on my hand.


----------

